# Game #52: Phoenix Suns (30-21) @ Sacramento Kings (16-32) - 2/5



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 10PMEST/8PMMT/7PMPST
Where: ARCO Arena - Sacramento, CA 
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 109-97 @ Denver Nuggets*












*Phoenix Suns (30-21) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Sacramento Kings (16-32)

Starters: 





































PG Tyreke Evans | SG Kevin Martin | SF Donte Greene | PF Omri Casspi | C Spencer Hawes
* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*
[default advisory - Final Test. Win a game you should]​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Should be a good game. Suns shouldn't come out sleeping and they should pray Tyreke Evans doesn't go berserk in the fourth quarter >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

21-14, Suns with 5:21 left. 

Nash 8 pts (2-3), 2 assists. Something about the Kings with him. 31/9 in 2 games against them this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BS foul on Dragic as time expired. Martin just lost his balance. They put 1 sec left back on and Martin made 1/2. 


39-24, Suns at the end of 1. Suns on 11-3 run to finish qrter. 

Nash 14 pts (4-7), 4 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bout time starters got back in. 2nd unit was scrappy but just not getting it done offensively. 


Jrich had a nice reverse jam got fouled, but missed it. They called a jump ball, and then T on Hawes. 


Then Jrich drills a 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash/Amare with pick n roll and Amare with monster jam. Pure poetry.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns were allowing them to get back in it a bit, then Nash hits a **** you 3 off a screen. Kings miss a 3 at the buzzer.

66-51, Suns at the half. 


Nash 20 pts (6-9), 6 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kings cut it to 10.

Nash drains a deep 3. 

Nash to Amare on alley oop.

Then Nash to Amare in transition with big dunk.


Kings missed all 3 shot atts when that happened.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with VICIOUS dunk posterizing Brockman. Had to extend to get it too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns on 22-3 run.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

96-71, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 114, Kings 102*


Nash 23 pts (7-12), 10 assists, 8 rebs

Amare 30 pts (10-16), 9 rebs. 28pts/13 rebs on this 4 game trip. 


Got a lot closer than it was near the end. Suns with their 5th straight win. They're also off til Weds vs Portland. Important game.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Solid win ^_^ And yeah, that is going to be a big game against Portland.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This game was a test. Beat a team they should after beating some playoff teams/contenders last 4. They've earned their normal advisories back haha.

OT - Meir click Superbowl link in my sig and vote who you think will win!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Robin Lopez is going to be so nice for this team in the future. He is contributing far more than I had expected from him this early on in his career. And I can't wait to see this new energized Suns team with Barbosa coming off the bench.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm kind of hesitant to see Barbosa come back. The Suns rotation seems out of whack when's he actually playing. It's not like they're missing his scoring off the bench, especially since he's been so inconsistent this year.

OT - I voted Diss! Go Colts ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> This game was a test. Beat a team they should after beating some playoff teams/contenders last 4. They've earned their normal advisories back haha.


NO, you can't do that! They're winning with the current ones!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, I meant, they earned the right to not have Oh**** as the default like like they had for a month it seems. I'm still doing the hot girls ones.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Nah, I meant, they earned the right to not have Oh**** as the default like like they had for a month it seems. I'm still doing the hot girls ones.


you can't change anything! they're on a roll!


----------

